# Happy Birthday Bella Belly!



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday baby. Its hard to beleave your a year old already. :wub: its been a wonderful 7 months. Hears to hopefully many many more yrs to come. :cheers: 





Ill be adding pics tomrrow while I'm off work and have access to a real computer for a couple hrs. And ty miss kolliepiper for the wonderful prong cover for her birthday. It looks so pretty on her.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

:birthday: A big Happy 1st Birthday Bella.

Hope we see lots of photo's. 

They grow so fast, from tiny balls of fluff to big supposedly scary dogs.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bella!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bella!!!!!

:cake:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Bella!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Bella!


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B-day!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I'm so angry right now. Don't you hate when your supposed to have off work and then AT THE LAST POSSIBLE MINIET. They say oh you have to work. I was supposed to have the PM off. I had plans. Posting pics of Bella for her birthday thread was one of them. I wish I didn't have to have a stinkin job.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Bella!!!!

I with you on the job thing, hate it!!!


----------

